# Deep Purple



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

'Lucille was oh so real, when she didn't do her daddy's will'

Anyone else a fan of this band's brand of in-your-face, 'Speed King' style rock? 

Provocative question: did they ever top their first album?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> 'Lucille was oh so real, when she didn't do her daddy's will'
> 
> Anyone else a fan of this band's brand of in-your-face, 'Speed King' style rock?
> 
> Provocative question: did they ever top their first album?


If you mean 'Shades of Deep Purple' then they certainly did. :devil:

But seriously...'Deep Purple In Rock' was a yardstick for them. After pretty much copying Vanilla Fudge for three albums they found a way to shake off the polite late 60s Austin Powers image and let the beast out of the cage.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Deep Purple was one of my favorite bands in high school. I have a half dozen or so CDs of them now. My favorite has to be Machine Head. There were some great tracks on that album that never got played on the radio.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I had every one of their albums right up to about Machine Head or Fireball, somewhere around there. They were a major band for me, along with the other ones we have recently discussed. I admit that they went the way of the dodo :lol: as far as my sustained interest is concerned. One of these days (hey, wasn't that another one of theirs from around that time?) I will give them another listen.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I love Hush. I wish those first three Purple albums sounded better on CD. I don't think they did a very good job on them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2015)

brotagonist said:


> One of these days (hey, wasn't that another one of theirs from around that time?)


Er no...Pink Floyd.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

_Who do we think we are_ is what I was thinking. It was the last of the ones I bought-and a big favourite, too.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> If you mean 'Shades of Deep Purple' then they certainly did. :devil:
> 
> But seriously...'Deep Purple In Rock' was a yardstick for them. After pretty much copying Vanilla Fudge for three albums they found a way to shake off the polite late 60s Austin Powers image and let the beast out of the cage.


there were 3 albums before that? In Rock must've overshadowed them pretty bad.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

starthrower said:


> I love Hush. I wish those first three Purple albums sounded better on CD. I don't think they did a very good job on them.


strange, my copy of In Rock sounds very good on CD - I have another (purchased a 3 CD set) which doesn't sound quite as good. It's guess the album was remastered a few times.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> there were 3 albums before that? In Rock must've overshadowed them pretty bad.


There were four if you count the live 'Concerto for Group & Orchestra (composed by Jon Lord and conducted by Malcolm Arnold, no less - also Gillan and Glover were making their vinyl debuts after replacing Rod Evans and Nic Simper) but prior to 'In Rock' the band were far more popular in the US than here.

The three early albums are well crafted and certainly worth listening to but the recruitment of Gillan and Glover took the band to a different level in terms of moving in a much heavier direction as 1969 drew to a close. 'Concerto for Group & Orchestra' holds a more anomalous position - many fans dismiss it as a Jon Lord vanity project but it was significant for 'bedding in' Gillan and Glover prior to the recording of '...In Rock'.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

In Rock was the 3rd or 4th album I ever bought. It remains a favourite. 

They certainly didn't surpass it with Fireball or Machine Head.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> strange, my copy of In Rock sounds very good on CD - I have another (purchased a 3 CD set) which doesn't sound quite as good. It's guess the album was remastered a few times.


I wasn't referring to In Rock. That's the fourth album.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I still remember the first time I heard "Speed King". At our small villages under 16's disco. Made an immediate impression, a seminal musical moment in my life. 

I still remember the last time I heard " Come taste the band"............... Unfortunately!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

As I mentioned on Machine Head, there are some great tracks on the album that never got radio time. I absolutely love the opening riffs on this track:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I liked Machine Head but never listen to it now because most of it ended up on the Made in Japan album and I always preferred those live versions much more. 'Never Before' was a great track, though - I wish it had done better on the singles chart. Might listen to 'Maybe I'm a Leo' and 'Pictures of Home' for old times' sake - it's been at least 15 years!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> I liked Machine Head but never listen to it now because most of it ended up on the Made in Japan album and I always preferred those live versions much more. 'Never Before' was a great track, though - I wish it had done better on the singles chart. Might listen to 'Maybe I'm a Leo' and 'Pictures of Home' for old times' sake - it's been at least 15 years!


Yeah I had the Made in Japan back in the 70s as a double LP vinyl set. I think the opening riffs of Never Before could be a great phone ringer.

Also, the cover art of Machine Head is great.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Blackmore playing a Gibson 335 here.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

'Fireball' is a damn good album. A lot of it already sounds as 'slick' as Machine Head, and yet it still has that 'roughness' of In Rock.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

"In Rock" is the best. I played it to my three-year old son. It inspired him to indulge in musical criticism for the very first time in his life.

"FATHER! THIS MUSIC IS HARD. I DON'T LIKE IT. PLAY SOME CLASSICAL MUSIC INSTEAD."


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2015)

"In Rock" and "Machine Head" were/are my favorites. They came out when I was in high school...practically wore them out! Same thing for "Made in Japan." I don't they ever played "Pictures of Home" while Blackmore was in the band. They gave it a shot with Steve Morse, but for me, it wasn't Deep Purple without Ritchie, or later, Jon Lord--Light Lavender at best.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Recently re-acquired my old copy of Machine Head. Excellent album. I find the band's playing and the production extremely slick somehow. Ian Paice's playing is brilliant on this album. The overall feel is a bit more 'relaxed' and less drastic than in In Rock or Fireball, though the album does of course have its more intense moments.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Machine head is pretty much the "Stonehenge" of rock music. My original copy of the LP still gets some serious volume when I play it. Hea-vy man!


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Rick Wakeman interviewing Jon Lord:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Badinerie said:


> Machine head is pretty much the "Stonehenge" of rock music. My original copy of the LP still gets some serious volume when I play it. Hea-vy man!


Actually, I think In Rock is significantly 'heavier' than Machine Head, not to say that Machine Head doesn't have its 'meaner' moments (for eg. Space Truckin'). Ian Paice's drumming really stands out on MH, it's as slick as butter and underlines the music perfectly.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

In Rock was the first album of theirs I listened to, but then spent many hours with friends listening to Made in Japan
Happy times


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Deep Purple In Rock was my first ever album purchase. Went through a punk phase where I got rid of all my metal LPs but now I don't care and love them again. I even enjoy post peak stuff like Burn despite the idiocy of David Coverdale.


----------



## seven four (Apr 2, 2016)

Who Do We Think We Are

One of my first album purchases and still a favorite.


----------



## Grigoriy (Aug 26, 2021)

I think Deep Purple and its derivatives (to varying degrees) are practically the only ones worthy of attention in rock music. For there is nothing more to listen to.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

The first time I bought In Rock in the mid 80s, it was the British import. Then I went to Navy boot camp, and on to "A" school. I bought a boom box and several tapes from the Navy Exchange. One of those tapes was In Rock. When I played it, the intro to Speed King was strangely and disturbingly missing. Come to find out, Warner Bros. edited the intro when they released the album in the States.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

My first album of theirs was the budget comp _24 Carat Purple_. Terrific value for money - over 50 minutes for £2-49 back in 1977, as I recall - and a great introduction to the Mark II output.

Side one

1. _Woman from Tokyo_ from _Who Do We Think We Are_ 5:49
2. _Fireball_ from _Fireball_ 3:26
3. _Strange Kind of Woman_ (live) from _Made in Japan_ 9:14
4. _Never Before_ from _Machine Head_ 4:02
5. _Black Night_ (live) b-side of _Woman From Tokyo_ single 4:59

Side two

1. _Speed King_ from _Deep Purple in Rock_ 5:52.
2. _Smoke on the Water_ (live) from _Made in Japan_ 7:29
3. _Child in Time_ (live) from _Made in Japan_ 12:19


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> 'Lucille was oh so real, when she didn't do her daddy's will'
> 
> Anyone else a fan of this band's brand of in-your-face, 'Speed King' style rock?
> 
> Provocative question: did they ever top their first album?


Deep Purple was one of my favorite bands, but I don't recall them doing Lucille. My favorite album was Machine Head.

Here is a nice cover of Highway Star.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

elgars ghost said:


> My first album of theirs was the budget comp _24 Carat Purple_. Terrific value for money - over 50 minutes for £2-49 back in 1977, as I recall - and a great introduction to the Mark II output.
> 
> Side one
> 
> ...


Lol! I remember that LP!

I already had 'Made In Japan' in 1973 and I bought that album in 1975 to get 'Black Night' live that wasn't on MIJ and Woman from Tokyo.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

SixFootScowl said:


> Deep Purple was one of my favorite bands, but I don't recall them doing Lucille. My favorite album was Machine Head.
> 
> Here is a nice cover of Highway Star.


Lucille, Black Night and Speed King were the encores from their 1972 Japan gigs that the double live album was drawn from. Later CD releases of MIJ had the encores.

BTW, Made In Japan is the best live rock album ever - straight from the mixing desk and no overdubs etc


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

SixFootScowl said:


> Deep Purple was one of my favorite bands, but I don't recall them doing Lucille. My favorite album was Machine Head.
> 
> Here is a nice cover of Highway Star.


On the original vinyl Made In Japan released in 1972 Gillan says at the end of Highway Star "That's a song about Fat Larry and his car" - priceless! Sadly, that and a lot of Gillan's raconteuring didn't make it to the CD releases ........


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

HenryPenfold said:


> Lucille, Black Night and Speed King were the encores from their 1972 Japan gigs that the double live album was drawn from. Later CD releases of MIJ had the encores.
> 
> BTW, Made In Japan is the best live rock album ever - straight from the mixing desk and no overdubs etc


Hmmm, pretty sure I had Made in Japan, was a gold colored double album. Maybe I don't remember Lucille because I was more into the Motor City Rockets Lucille, and I saw them twice live, but never saw Deep Purple live. Or maybe I didn't remember Lucille by Deep Purple because it was a more traditional rock song and Deep Purple had their own style so it would not have been one I went for with Deep Purple.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

SixFootScowl said:


> Hmmm, pretty sure I had Made in Japan, was a gold colored double album. Maybe I don't remember Lucille because I was more into the Motor City Rockets Lucille, and I saw them twice live, but never saw Deep Purple live. Or maybe I didn't remember Lucille by Deep Purple because it was a more traditional rock song and Deep Purple had their own style so it would not have been one I went for with Deep Purple.


It's not on the vinyl double album - only on later CD releases, and not all CD releases.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

> BTW, Made In Japan is the best live rock album ever - straight from the mixing desk and no overdubs etc


I'm not a huge Purple fan but that album is one of the first of a handful of hard rock albums I bought at age 14. I bought the CD a couple decades later.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

HenryPenfold said:


> It's not on the vinyl double album - only on later CD releases, and not all CD releases.


That explains it. Thanks.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Grigoriy said:


> I think Deep Purple and its derivatives (to varying degrees) are practically the only ones worthy of attention in rock music. For there is nothing more to listen to.


I think there are literally hundreds (if not thousands) of artists and bands that I find more interesting than them, but whatever. De gustibus


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Was never a fan.....plenty of mates were ( and still are) but recently ended up listening to Made in Japan and Machine Head after years had passed.......impressive and enjoyable!


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

The only Lucille songs I know are the Theme from the I Love Lucy show, and the Frank Zappa song Lucille Has Messed My Mind Up.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

There's also Kenny Rogers...

All together now...

*#In a bar in Toledo, across from the depot/On a barstool, she took off her ring...#*


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

First three LPs, for me (and _In Rock_ was OK); after that...meh.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

My mates were all 'Purpleheads' (my name for them - they also loved Whitesnake, Gillan and Rainbow). I was the lone Sabbath nut (Ozzy only) and then UFO and Wishbone Ash were early faves. I introduced all my mates to AC/DC too. As far as Made in Japan being the greatest live album ever, I can't ever get past UFO's Strangers in the Night, Henry.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Merl said:


> My mates were all 'Purpleheads' (my name for them - they also loved Whitesnake, Gillan and Rainbow). I was the lone Sabbath nut (Ozzy only) and then UFO and Wishbone Ash were early faves. I introduced all my mates to AC/DC too. As far as Made in Japan being the greatest live album ever, I can't ever get past UFO's Strangers in the Night, Henry.


I was a big UFO fan and I saw them 4 times back in the day and also about 7 years ago (they were still brilliant). I still listen to them to this day. And as a matter of fact I spun 'Studio Overdubs In The Night' quite a few times last month. Black Sabbath are responsible for some of my latter-day hearing loss. One of the loudest bands I ever witnessed.


----------

